# The Emperor's Journey Movie



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I just went to the movie to see "La marche de l'Empereur" (The Emperor's Journey...)
a very beautiful story! Makes one marvel at the nature and cry because it is just toooooooooooo beautiful!
http://empereur.luc-jacquet.com/
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

I looked at the website you provided, looks like it would be a very enthralling movie documenting the hardships these penguins have to endure. I myself have watched TV programs about penguins in the antarctic and it is just amazing how they can survive in such a hostile environment. Quite an amazing thing nature is and yes, I can see myself crying during this movie, LOL.  

I checked the website for movie releases and it doesn't say it's going to be shown here in Ontario. 

Well, I'm glad you enjoyed it so much and thanks for sharing your thoughts and giving the "thumbs up" for it


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

it feels as if the penguins are a new species and so wonderful...they're amazing i never even noticed them much. Its hard to belive something like that come out of an egg!

Amazing! thanks...


----------

